# help need radiator



## bolee123 (May 8, 2021)

hi. am looking for a radiator for a kubota L2000. are there any radiators that will crossmatch that arent expensive as the ones i found on ebay or google. need help. got a great little tractor that i want to keep for awhile


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

What is wrong with one you have? Have you considered getting it repaired?


----------



## bo lee (May 1, 2021)

marc_hanna said:


> What is wrong with one you have? Have you considered getting it repaired?


just about as expensive to get it repaired as it is to buy a new one for the grey tractor. goping to find one comparable but a little cheaper price


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Well, if you can fab up your own mounts, you can take pretty much any rad that will fit in that space and shoehorn it in there. Otherwise, I’d shop around for a good used one.


----------

